# Last Morning in Scotland



## thereyougo! (Nov 6, 2016)

From this morning - I extended my stay at the hotel by one night - glad I did!  I went to the popular shooting location on the banks of the Coupall and there was a workshop group of 10 who were taking it in turns shooting exactly the same shot...so moved further up the A82.




Morning glow around the Shepherd copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr

A crop from the above (16 x 11)




Morning glow around the shepherd 16-11 copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr




Morning under the shadow of the shepherd copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr




A morning shower pass the shepherd copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## weepete (Nov 7, 2016)

These are the best of your recent sets up here IMO. Plus the conditions look really great. Moody lighting with dramatic skies, great scenery, nicely shot. 

Sods law with the workshop though!


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 7, 2016)

weepete said:


> These are the best of your recent sets up here IMO. Plus the conditions look really great. Moody lighting with dramatic skies, great scenery, nicely shot.
> 
> Sods law with the workshop though!



Thanks Pete, for this and for messaging me the location suggestions 

I did miss one off,




Looking down to the Shpeherd morning copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 8, 2016)

One more from that morning:

645Z DA 28 - 45




The Majesty of the Shepherd copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 9, 2016)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Desi (Nov 15, 2016)

These are beautiful


----------



## weepete (Nov 16, 2016)

That is the shot! Much jealous matey as I've not managed one that good myself. Cracking job.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 16, 2016)

I like to see the same mountain in different light. Glad you are patient enough to come back over and over again. I love Scotland!


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 16, 2016)

weepete said:


> That is the shot! Much jealous matey as I've not managed one that good myself. Cracking job.



Thanks mate, it's great when mother nature is your photographic assistant! 

I took this from the bridge over the Etive about 2 thirds away from the Kingshouse Hotel junction to the Glen Etive turn-off.  Can't wait to return, pity it's a 8/9 hour drive from home...


----------



## Causapscal (Nov 16, 2016)

Love all ! Very nice shots !  

I have Sony A7II. Did the medium lenses could wors fine too on it ?


----------



## aubes (Nov 16, 2016)

The colours are gorgeous. And the composition perfect. Well done. 

(i've to get back to Scotland now)


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 16, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> That's beautiful!





Desi said:


> These are beautiful





Frank F. said:


> I like to see the same mountain in different light. Glad you are patient enough to come back over and over again. I love Scotland!





aubes said:


> The colours are gorgeous. And the composition perfect. Well done.
> 
> (i've to get back to Scotland now)



Thanks all! Much appreciated...



Causapscal said:


> Love all ! Very nice shots !
> 
> I have Sony A7II. Did the medium lenses could wors fine too on it ?



Thank you. A Fotodiox adapter does exist for the Pentax 645 system to Sony E but it isn't available in the UK at the moment.  Might be available in the US  though.


----------



## Causapscal (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks. I live In Canada but I can find it, I guess !


----------



## Causapscal (Nov 16, 2016)

I checked on Fotodiox web site and the adapter cost 69$


----------



## weepete (Nov 16, 2016)

The Majesty of The Shepard Nominated for POTM

November 2016 Photo of the Month Nominations


----------



## Causapscal (Nov 16, 2016)

Congratulations !


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 17, 2016)

weepete said:


> The Majesty of The Shepard Nominated for POTM
> 
> November 2016 Photo of the Month Nominations



Thanks mate!


----------

